# Fiber supplements



## radar079 (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey all,I just wanted to tell you all about Benefiber. I have been taking it for a while now and it has really helped me. It does just as it says, it dissolves quickly in any soft food or liquid. I can even put it in my scrambled eggs in the morning. No kidding. Best of all there is no taste, so the quality of my food is not affected. I had immediate results as well. I had 3 doses (1-2 tablespoons for each dose) in one day, and I saw and felt results by the end of the day and the next morning.good luck to you allLeAnn


----------

